# Favorite iOS Game?



## Huntn

Honestly I don’t spend much time gaming on iOS, but I’d have to say *Plants vs Zombies* (RTS) is just so good. Without much thought *Plague Inc* (RTS) is a strong second.

Based on a separate thread my wife played *Angry Birds *seemed like forever. 


Fight off hordes of zombies




You are the plague and your goal is to infect the world



​


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> What is Plague like in terms of control with a touch screen? I have tried Civ 6 on the iPad and hated it due to the controls / lack of mouse + keyboard.



Very easy. As I remember it, you  don’t really control where you go, people move you around, you just make developmental mutation choices.

I could see Civ6 as a problem on iPad.


----------



## User 189

Huntn said:


> Honestly I don’t spend much time gaming on iOS, but I’d have to say *Plants vs Zombies* (RTS) is just so good. Without much thought *Plague Inc* (RTS) is a strong second.
> 
> Based on a separate thread my wife played *Angry Birds *seemed like forever.
> 
> View attachment 7153
> Fight off hordes of zombies
> 
> 
> View attachment 7154
> 
> You are the plague and your goal is to infect the world
> 
> 
> View attachment 7155
> ​



The Blockheads








						‎The Blockheads
					

‎"On an iPhone or iPad, the 2-D, side-scrolling block-based sandbox is a winning formula, and The Blockheads is the most well-executed, true-to-Minecraft game I've had the pleasure to experience on iOS." - TouchArcade (5 Stars)  "The Blockheads takes the Minecraft experience and shrinks it down...



					apps.apple.com
				




You are Hope








						‎You are Hope
					

‎#1 Role playing game in 32 countries so far!  "You are Hope" is based on an earlier version of a PC game called "ONE HOUR ONE LIFE", made by Jason Rohrer.  It's not the same game though. You are Hope's gameplay and online worlds are separate from OHOL's, and the emphasis is more on the need to...



					apps.apple.com
				




Angry Birds Reloaded








						‎Angry Birds Reloaded
					

‎The world’s most famous flock has returned in a new version of the mobile game that took the world by storm.  Join Red, Chuck, Bomb, Silver and the rest of the gang for classic slingshot action that will please fans of all ages.  Angry Birds Reloaded features familiar physics-based gameplay...



					apps.apple.com
				




Minecraft








						‎Minecraft
					

‎Explore infinite worlds and build everything from the simplest of homes to the grandest of castles. Play in creative mode with unlimited resources or mine deep into the world in survival mode, crafting weapons and armor to fend off dangerous mobs.   Create, explore, and survive along or play...



					apps.apple.com
				




Any of the MDickie games




__





						‎MDickie Limited Apps on the App Store
					

‎Download apps by MDickie Limited, including Back Wars HD, The You Testament (Tablet), Extra Large Lives, and many more.



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Huntn

AutomaticApple said:


> The Blockheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎The Blockheads
> 
> 
> ‎"On an iPhone or iPad, the 2-D, side-scrolling block-based sandbox is a winning formula, and The Blockheads is the most well-executed, true-to-Minecraft game I've had the pleasure to experience on iOS." - TouchArcade (5 Stars)  "The Blockheads takes the Minecraft experience and shrinks it down...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎You are Hope
> 
> 
> ‎#1 Role playing game in 32 countries so far!  "You are Hope" is based on an earlier version of a PC game called "ONE HOUR ONE LIFE", made by Jason Rohrer.  It's not the same game though. You are Hope's gameplay and online worlds are separate from OHOL's, and the emphasis is more on the need to...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry Birds Reloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Angry Birds Reloaded
> 
> 
> ‎The world’s most famous flock has returned in a new version of the mobile game that took the world by storm.  Join Red, Chuck, Bomb, Silver and the rest of the gang for classic slingshot action that will please fans of all ages.  Angry Birds Reloaded features familiar physics-based gameplay...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Minecraft
> 
> 
> ‎Explore infinite worlds and build everything from the simplest of homes to the grandest of castles. Play in creative mode with unlimited resources or mine deep into the world in survival mode, crafting weapons and armor to fend off dangerous mobs.   Create, explore, and survive along or play...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the MDickie games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎MDickie Limited Apps on the App Store
> 
> 
> ‎Download apps by MDickie Limited, including Back Wars HD, The You Testament (Tablet), Extra Large Lives, and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com



Thanks anytime I see a list like this I likely check them out.  I’m familiar with Minecraft but much prefer the Xbox or PC versions.


----------



## User 189

Huntn said:


> I’m familiar with Minecraft but much prefer the Xbox or PC versions.



Yeah, I prefer to use a controller or a keyboard/mouse when playing certain games.


----------



## SuperMatt

Hearthstone


----------



## Deleted member 221

RetroBowl and now RetroGoal

That developer is fantastic and the games are addictive as hell


----------



## ericwn

I haven’t played PvZ in a long time and wasn’t too impressed with the second one they released. But I’ve spent many hours on the first version for sure. My wife was a great fan of Plague. 

I don’t game much these days at all, but I do find myself enjoying Tower Madness 2 for many years on iPad, and more recently I’ve raced with GRID on iPad with a controller - great game in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DT

So we had a 3 month free Apple Arcade with my new iPhone13PM, and we also changed some phone service plans and got another 6 months (Verizon claims you can just stack his on an existing promo, but it wasn't working ...)

Anyway, wow!  We've been having a blast!

We played Oregon Trail, well, the drinking version, hahaha, that was silly fun - but the Castlevania: Grimoire of Souls is like an actual good, hybrid RPG/arcade game.  I started on my iPhone, AirPlayed to the ATV, I figured the new A15 would kick ass, it does, but it's not really needed (as it's really just a 2D type side scroller), I wound up switching over the AppleTV directly, full screen (vs. AirPlay), no latency, no performance issues.  I connected an XBOX controller, works perfect.

I also downloaded a few other games, I'll get around to those as I actually have a moment to play, but they look really good.


----------



## Renzatic

I've been playing this for the last few days. Loving every second of it.









						‎DRAGON QUEST VI
					

‎Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation , the final instalment in the Zenithian trilogy, is now available on mobile devices! Experience an epic adventure spanning two parallel worlds! Recover the heroes’ long-lost memories, and bring the two worlds together!  Download it once, and there’s nothing...



					apps.apple.com


----------

